

Why am I getting a "stop spamming us" message? - robwoodbridge

Wondering why all of a sudden I am getting the "Stop Spamming Us" message for every second post I try to submit. I'm putting them up from UNTETHER.tv - not spam. Thanks in advance!&#60;p&#62;Rob
======
dkersten
Because you _are_ spamming - Please stop!

You have 401 submisions and as far as I can see, 400 of those (ie all but this
one) are to your site untether.tv. 400 submissions to promote your site (and
no other contributions - submissions or comments) is very clearly spamming.

Some more stats: 400 submissions for the same site, roughly on submission a
day since your account was created, no submissions to anything else, only ONE
comment ever, out of 400 submissions only 38 upvotes. Honestly, I think people
should flag future untether.tv submissions unless the content happens to be
really relevant and informative, because HN isn't really a
marketting/promotional tool (promoting your stuff every once in a while is
fine, but if you don't otherwise take part in the community and you post self
promoting stuff every few days, thats definitely spam in my books).

------
bdfh42
Possibly because that is all you ever post...

------
freshnote
The admins here are a bunch of spazzes. But that said, if you're constantly
promoting your own stuff and not contributing otherwise, expect to be
perceived as a spammer.

~~~
dkersten
I accidentally downvoted instead of upvoting - sorry :(

~~~
freshnote
No worries :)

